# 2016 Haunted Eve Yard Haunt Pics



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Haunted Eve Halloween 2016


Yard Haunt Theme: Skeleton Circus




flic.kr


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Really cool carnival/ circus theme:jol:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Nicely done!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great use of theme and color


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Everything looks fantastic! You really pulled the circus theme off perfectly. Lots of detail and color. Your lighting is spot on as well. Really nice display!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful job! Tons of inspiration to 'borrow' for my CarnEvil scene~thank you!


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Love the clown pumpkins too!! Nice idea...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Most excellent! 
Take a bow


----------

